# health care



## trudymac (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all. Im a nursing student doing a module on health care for Greek elderly and how religion impacts. 
Could anybody help me with any special issues, culturally sensitive areas, health beleifs and information on basic care????

I would be greatly appreciative
Trudy


----------



## EvaIlford (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi trudymac!
If I got this correctly you are interested in finding out about sensitive issues, like for example if someone due to religious beliefs would deny to follow a certain treatment, take a surgery etc. among other things?
Could you be a little more specific? 
Are you working on a research or an assignment you have a deadline for?
I'm asking because basically the information you could collect is endless...
Anyway, if you still want some help, I'd be glad to help.
Eva


----------

